# How to get Irish terrestial channels on freeview.



## oakrise

I got a freeview installed in my bedroom yesterday, but unfortunately I cant find none of the Irish terrestial channels on it. I have sky downstairs but I do not have the card for upstairs hence the freeview. Do anyone know what I have to do because the major reason why I got the installation done was to be able to see the local news (RTE, TV3 etc). The rest of the free view channels are working ok.

Thanks,


----------



## ClubMan

Are you sure that FreeView (assuming you really mean _Freeview _and not something else?) can receive either the Irish analog terrestrial or digital terrestrial *TRIAL *broadcasts? The _boards.ie Cable/Satellite TV _forum is useful on this sort of stuff.


----------



## beetroot

You can't get them, I asked RTE the same question recently and got the following reply.

"RTÉ has no current plans to make its television services available on a satellite free-to-air service.  Approximately 50% of our programming is acquired from UK and American sources.  RTÉ only purchases Irish rights to these programmes.  If we were on a free-to-air basis these programmes could be viewed outside of Ireland and RTÉ would be in breach of its rights agreements with the suppliers of this source of  programming. Being available on a subscription satellite basis on Sky enables encryption which prevents access to RTÉ outside of the island of Ireland.  This means that availability on Sky satellite is within our rights agreements. 

RTÉ is obliged by law to provide a transmission network for its radio and television service.  Our analogue terrestrial network fulfils this obligation.  Looking to the future the Government has authorised the beginnings of the provision of a digital terrestrial television service.  When this is up and running people in Ireland will be able to receive a wide range of channels via the existing (and upgraded) terrestrial transmitter network with much improved quality  of picture and sound.  The EU has suggested 2012 at the date for the switch over from analogue to digital for television services.  On this basis the new digital service should be up and running within this timeframe."


----------



## bigjoe_dub

i think you will need an areial on the roof to pick up rte 1/2/tg4.


----------



## mossym

beetroot said:


> You can't get them, I asked RTE the same question recently and got the following reply.
> 
> "RTÉ has no current plans to make its television services available on a satellite free-to-air service.  Approximately 50% of our programming is acquired from UK and American sources.  RTÉ only purchases Irish rights to these programmes.  If we were on a free-to-air basis these programmes could be viewed outside of Ireland and RTÉ would be in breach of its rights agreements with the suppliers of this source of  programming. Being available on a subscription satellite basis on Sky enables encryption which prevents access to RTÉ outside of the island of Ireland.  This means that availability on Sky satellite is within our rights agreements.
> 
> RTÉ is obliged by law to provide a transmission network for its radio and television service.  Our analogue terrestrial network fulfils this obligation.  Looking to the future the Government has authorised the beginnings of the provision of a digital terrestrial television service.  When this is up and running people in Ireland will be able to receive a wide range of channels via the existing (and upgraded) terrestrial transmitter network with much improved quality  of picture and sound.  The EU has suggested 2012 at the date for the switch over from analogue to digital for television services.  On this basis the new digital service should be up and running within this timeframe."


that's freesat, he asked about freeview

op, are you trying to pick up the signals over the air with an aerial or via a satellite dish? what exdacly did you get installed in your bedroom


----------



## Towger

I think he means Freesat or Free to View, in which case Beetroot's answer is correct. If he has an ex sky box he could get one of these [broken link removed] to add Channel 4 and the all the Channel 5's or one of the latest generation receivers as per here http://www.freesat.co.uk.

If RTE bothered to they could issue cards as the BBC did or Irish versions of the boxes.

I want one of these http://www.freesat.co.uk/index.php?page=products.Products&type_id=4 for fathers day, just plug the dish into the back and no messing around extra extra boxes and remote controls.


----------



## iggy

You can just put an indoor aerial into your tv and tune in rte1,2,tv3 and tg4.


----------

